# LADOT: "L.A. not as 'white' as Portland"...



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

More lame excuses keeping L.A. hogtied from the progress it deserves as a metropolitan city.

http://www.westsidebikeside.com/mic...versity-resists-bike-friendliness-labp-17100/ 

Yes, these are the people "in charge". When's the uprising?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They have obviously not been passed climbing the Sepulveda Pass by a busboy on a bike. Like I have. Many times. :cryin:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> They have obviously not been passed climbing the Sepulveda Pass by a busboy on a bike. Like I have. Many times. :cryin:


thats why our plan won't work; we're too diverse.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

il sogno said:


> They have obviously not been passed climbing the Sepulveda Pass by a busboy on a bike. Like I have. Many times. :cryin:


Funny I've been saying the same thing about my home town for years. (Memphis, probably one of the most unfriendly bicycling cities there are, with crap ass public transportation system to boot) Had a discussion with a guy who was complaining that only thing bicycle paths were, was an attempt to use public tax money to support a hobby that was mainly reserved for 'rich white guys in spandex',:mad2: I said "umm, you know how many poor folks, who can't afford cars, rely solely on their bicycles to get too and from their job in this town?"


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> More lame excuses keeping L.A. hogtied from the progress it deserves as a metropolitan city.
> 
> http://www.westsidebikeside.com/mic...versity-resists-bike-friendliness-labp-17100/
> 
> Yes, these are the people "in charge". When's the uprising?



Yet another frequent reminder of how pathetic LA city government is. I've lived here for nearly 6 years, Councilman Reyes's staff practicably knows me on a first name basis and I came here from Chicago where city government is notoriously corrupt. I honestly don't think the city government here is any better... In fact I sense that it might be worse.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> More lame excuses keeping L.A. hogtied from the progress it deserves as a metropolitan city.
> 
> http://www.westsidebikeside.com/mic...versity-resists-bike-friendliness-labp-17100/
> 
> Yes, these are the people "in charge". When's the uprising?



The city council doesn't care. The only way for them to take notice is to have 200 cyclists appear at one of their council sessions. Make sure the media is there so Villaraigosa will show up. Short of that they won't make any effort to rush or do anything.

Reyes is a joke. Even among the city council he's known as incompetent. I know. I worked as mouthpiece for a crazy councilwoman who's precinct is downtown and south LA. She wouldn't know a bike if it came up to her and had the word bike written all over it. 

I understand Mowry's position, but I don't agree with it. Plus I would have come up with a better lie than that.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

So whens the Lounger Ride to a meeting?


----------

